# Anyone paddled the Pyranha "Z.One" series yet?????



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

uh, maybe you should take a 4.20?:wink:


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

oopsiflipped said:


> uh, maybe you should take a 4.20?:wink:


If I thought I could handle the pain, I think it would be tons o' fun, and tons o' downtime. I can't stand any size of that boat. My damn feet are too big. Plus, I'm just coming off wrist surgery and don't really expect to be trying to throw big moves. Just want something "fast" that can serve as a "rescue" boat and surf the big waves well.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

find a jive


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

steven said:


> find a jive


ahh, good call. Wasn't thinking that far back. Anyone have one in their mothball fleet they'd be willing to loan or rent cheap???? I'll take good care of it.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

If your looking for old school, I have a Wavesport Z I refused to get rid for a trip like this. I will be bitter, but can loan for a good cause like the big ditch.......


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

kayakfreakus said:


> If your looking for old school, I have a Wavesport Z I refused to get rid for a trip like this. I will be bitter, but can loan for a good cause like the big ditch.......


I can understand your conflicted emotions....:wink: I used to love my Z-Boat. It was great for big flows on the Murtaugh and Lochsa, so it would be up there on the list. Much appreciated, and will keep it in mind. Planning on going down the west side, tho, thru SLC etc for the drive.


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

If you're thinking of a Jive, get a Necky Rip. A little longer, faster and surfs just as well with the hard chines.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure if you've seen this or not.It's a Z.One review. Dave Fusilli helped design it and paddled it a bunch-he's got some comments. There's also some photos and some video too:
Pyranha Z.One Whitewater Kayak Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Fusilli can't paddle!
:wink:


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

ckspaddler said:


> Not sure if you've seen this or not.It's a Z.One review. Dave Fusilli helped design it and paddled it a bunch-he's got some comments. There's also some photos and some video too:
> Pyranha Z.One Whitewater Kayak Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


Thanks, I had seen this, and that's what got me thinking it might be a decent choice. I'm gonna be happy just to be able to paddle on this trip, barely six weeks out of a cast on my left wrist, had three bones at the base of the thumb fused together, so won't be exactly pushing the playboat envelope anyway. This thing looks like an improved WaveSport Z-boat in a lot of respects, and I loved my Z-Boat in big water.


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

Phil U. said:


> Fusilli can't paddle!
> :wink:


Neither can I, but I love hacking away at it......


----------

